# Clausing 6900 series Spindel Taper collet for a 5C



## Ammojoe (Jul 19, 2014)

Does anyone know where I might find a 5C collet for the draw bar on my 6900. I belive it is a morse 4.5. I also need the thread protector used to remove the collet from the spindel I think. Any help here would be appreciated.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 20, 2014)

Joe,

If you mean draw tube instead of draw bar and your draw tube screws onto a 5C collet, you need a 5C collet adapter (sometimes misspelled as adaptor), not a 5C collet.  Something that looks similar to eBay Item 271552633664 .  That particular one has no remover flange and I have no idea (and neither does the seller) what taper it is.  Nor without digging out Machinery's Handbook what physical size an MT4.5 is.  So that particular one may not fit.  But except that some do have a flange, that's basically what they look like.

Robert D.


----------

